# INTERVIEW!!! So nervous



## time2bmom (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi girls

I've taken the first step and arranged for my interview through VA. It's on Wednesday. Was originally for the 16th March but on Friday it was brought forward and now I am SOOOOOOOOOO nervouse!

Does anyone have any advice on the kinds of things I am going to be asked?


----------



## muminthemaking (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Emilyd!
Welcome and congratulations on taking this first step into the unknown!   
From what I can remember abour our first meeting we were why we wanted to adopt, how we come to choose adoption, about ourselves, our support networks and some general health lifestyle info. The social worker at that point did not want to look around our home, but this may vary depending on where you are.  As a singleton the focus will probably be on who will support you, where do your support networks live, how accessible are they, they might ask about relationships current or future. 
It probably seems like alot, and some of it might not come up at this point. They will also want to discuss the process with you, talking about prep group and home study and what you can do to help prepare yourself and those around you for being an adoptive parent.
Hope this helps, good luck, come join the prospective adopters thread!
MITM


----------



## time2bmom (Jan 18, 2012)

Ye, really helpful thank you!
I've started putting together a list of friends and family, etc. It's been good to go through the process.
The interview is in their office.


----------



## Cornflower (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Emilyd, I've just read your lovely, brave blog and had to send you a msg as i think we have a lot in common. Most notably, we are among the very small band of single potential adopters on here. Your relationship with your own mum struck a few chords with me too! I have a couple of info evenings lined up over the next few weeks, and like you, have been busily telling friends my big news...two this past week, and once they got over their shock both were so excited for me, it was lovely. I know I'll have stacks of people to ring up and tap up for advice on stuff, emotional support etc. Its the practical stuff that I think will be the hardest, having someone else to help out with childcare when you need a break etc. 

Anyway, good luck with your social worker meeting, do let me know what they ask!

PS - you might want to anonymise yourself a bit more (your name sounds like an actual name, and you've mentioned your VA) That's what I've spotted the old hands on here say anyway! I think its so that then you can be more honest on here without worrying that your social worker might (theoretically) be able to work out who you are....


----------



## time2bmom (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness, thank you! You're the first non-friend to read it 

Apart from a load of "stuff" about me lol, I'm hoping people might find it useful to work with me through the process and it's great therapy for me lol. 

I agree about the practical side.. even just an extra pair of hands making a decision about something but I'm not scared by it. Well yet anyway!!

Thanks so much and I will tell you all about the interview and how it goes. Hope in the info eves go well, are these LA ones?


----------



## time2bmom (Jan 18, 2012)

ps Took your advice about changing my name


----------



## .45074 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Time2bmom

Hope your interview has gone/is going well today. Look forward to hearing how you got on   - this is one of the organisations that I really liked the sound of when I spoke to them x


----------



## time2bmom (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Jem

It went REALLY well! The woman who interviewed me is recommending they take me on!! The Practice Director has to read her report but she said she'd write it in such a way that they'd find no issue. She was soooo lovely, I started crying after she asked me the first question though!

For me the VA/LA decision was a no brainer. Maybe I should have thought more about it but I have to go with my gut a lot of the time. On the BAAF website looking at agencies local - the LA came up and the VA. I contacted both but it took me a bit of time to get a response from the LA. And then when I did although the woman on the phone was nice, they said I'd have to go to an info eve before I could proceed and the next one was actually a morning mid March. This was back in Jan and I didn't want to wait that long. The VA had one at the end of Jan so I went along, not really knowing the difference between a VA and LA at the time and I just thought they were fab. So kind. Organised. Honest. I did some research on them and didn't look back. Just felt right, going with a smaller, independent agency.

She asked me all sorts anyway. All about me, my friends, environment, past relations, etc. I've put the full scoop up on my blog if you're interested including all other questions and some advice to pass on


----------



## .45074 (Dec 17, 2009)

That's great news that you've had such a positive meeting   

I read your blog early and have just read your update- sounds like it's going to be a quick process too!

You must be feeling really excited about the next steps!

x


----------



## time2bmom (Jan 18, 2012)

I am I'm sooooo excited! I think I might actually implode with all the waiting though. I'm putting together a massive To Do list to keep me busy in the meantime lol.


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Best of luck, I am glad it is moving along so smoothly


----------



## Cornflower (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey that's great, particularly that they can give you such a positive steer on getting approved after just the first meeting. Sounds like they could get you through the system pretty fast too...

Out of interest, in how much detail were you able to answer the question about support network? I mean did they really want to know exactly who would be willing to babysit, etc? Or just a run-through of your friends and your relationships with them?


----------



## time2bmom (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey 
Well she asked me what support I would have from friends, etc. and I asked if she meant specifically which she did. I named specific people (though don't think she actually wrote their names down just the info about them) and what kind of support - ie physical and/or emotional, she wanted to know how far they were, how old, did they have children etc. Also who I might be able to call on if I was desperate, etc. 

Not tons of details but definietly worth thinking about this beforehand.


----------



## Omelette (Nov 28, 2007)

Well done. We had our first meeting with 2 social workers last week at their office. Very positive also, booked onto prep course in May. 

I can relate to some of the people having wobbles on this site, inside of an hour I can go from 'yes!' to 'OMG!'!! Guess that's normal!


----------



## time2bmom (Jan 18, 2012)

Well they called yesterday and confirmed they were happy to take me on!
I'm booked onto the prep groups starting mid April and just waiting for the application form. As soon as I return it they'll asign a social worker..


Almost cried again lol, not sure how I'll make it through the time without turning into a mass of impatience and snot!


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

That is excellent news  

I am so pleased for you, it's official now. Roll on April!


----------



## Cornflower (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi,

Great news! That's one stage over with....I guess learning to wait is something we're going to be getting used to!

Thanks for your info about what the social worker asked you too. I've got my info eve on Weds so its useful to know what they might ask. Asked a couple of my local friends yesterday about whether they'd be up for any impromptu childcare and they were both totally supportive so that makes me feel more confident. And I researched local childminders online; stacks of lovely-sounding women.

Spoke to a social worker at the LA a couple of times this week, just to sort out adminy things, and she was really helpful so I have a good feeling about them. Hope the feeling is confirmed at the info eve!

Have just had my flat renovated, had a second bedroom created, and am spending the weekend sprucing it up. Its really starting to feel quite exciting!


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Good luck at your Information Evening, Cornflower, hope you get some of the answers to your questions


----------



## time2bmom (Jan 18, 2012)

Good luck cornflower, hope the good feeling you have from them continues.
I'm just about to start decorating too, want to try and make the place all fresh and homely for the first home visit, though not sure when it will be yet. If it'll be before after the prep group.


----------

